

Free Machine Learning eBooks (A revised list) - rasbt
https://github.com/rasbt/pattern_classification/blob/master/resources/machine_learning_ebooks.md

======
rasbt
I went through all the resources listed in the previous submission here:
[http://electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/circuitarchives/v...](http://electronicsforu.com/electronicsforu/circuitarchives/view_article.asp?sno=1621&article_id=12580&id=12580&page=1#.U8PfhRbxWqk).
However, people had legit complaints about popups and broken links. So, I went
through all resources manually, double checked links, and added more
information about the resources.

